# New Chinese ship stuck beneath bridge



## gadgee (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't know whether anyone else saw this in todays papers? New £28 million cruise ship Pearl No.7 stuck beneath Oujiang River Bridge.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...8/China-cruise-liner-crashes-into-bridge.html


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

> Chimney


Journalists strike again
Ian


----------



## Scatari (May 19, 2012)

Suspect her master's next command may be a sampan!


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

The Daily Mail is even worse - just did an on-line translate and printed it without bothering to proof-read:

Mail report


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Video of collision - http://www.cruiselawnews.com/2012/05/articles/weird-cruise-news/cruise-ship-whacks-bridge-in-china/


----------



## rickles23 (Oct 13, 2006)

Hi,
Poor chimney!
Regards


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

The video I saw she did not get stuck but was moving all the time.


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

Get your chimney knocked off like that, I bet the fire in the dining room smoked.


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

That'll buff right out...


----------



## Farmer John (Feb 22, 2012)

jamesgpobog said:


> That'll buff right out...


Bit of T-cut and it can go back in the showroom...

Do you want to take out any other things from the showroom?


----------

